# It's March outside, so it's time to make a Heart of Immortal for Halloween.



## Sargoa (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello!

I have made a project for Halloween. 
I record an instruction how I made a silicone heart model, put electronics inside it and submerged the model in freshwater, then added 6 kilos of salt to reach zero-gravity: https://youtu.be/mr6ep1Ta29E


What do you think about this project?


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

Thats amazing.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ingenious. Looks (and sounds) great!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, just wow! That is fantastic.


----------



## abbercadaver (May 28, 2019)

So cool!!!


----------

